# 4th Annual CruzeTalk Lordstown Meet - 2016



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

_*Schedule of Events & Extra Activities*_​ 

Planned schedule as it pertains to the Lordstown plant and sponsoring UAW 1112 (we will have other activities on our own afterward) is as follows:

*Thursday *- Members arriving
8:00: Dinner at Perkins Restaurant & Bakery, 5550 Interstate Boulevard, Austintown, OH 44515


*Friday - *Public open house to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the East Wing of the Lordstown Assembly Plant. 
- *SAFETY NOTICE: Closed toes shoes are required. All other protective equipment will be provided. No children under the age of 10. Tour lasts 45 minutes and consists of walking in plant where the warm weather affects inside temperatures. People with heart and respiratory problems should use caution. *

7:30: Arrive at Ice House Inn - 5516 W Webb Rd, Austintown, OH 44515
8:00: Name tags, meet & greet
9:00: Depart Ice House Inn
9:30: Arrive at Lordstown Assembly Plant
12:00 - Lunch
1:00: Drive to Lordstown Parks Department - 6001 tod Ave SW, Warren, OH 44481 for group gathering
4:00: Other group activities
6:30: Dinner at Magic Tree Pub & Eatery, 7463 South Ave, Youngstown, OH 44512


*Saturday - *Public car show, where CruzeTalk members will be able to showcase their cars and see other cars. 
- *REGISTRATION REQUIRED*: See image attached to this post. You will need to print this out, fill out the form, and mail it in with your pre-registration payment of $10. Day of show registration will be $15. All proceeds benefit local veterans charities. First 300 registered show cars receive a commemorative dash plaque. 
- *Review attached registration details form for additional details!*

7:30: Arrive at Ice House Inn - 5516 W Webb Rd, Austintown, OH 44515
8:00: Depart Ice House Inn
8:30: Arrive at Lordstown Assembly Plant
9:00: Gates open for show cars
10:00 Gates open for general public, Start of car show
10:00-4:00: Car Show, Activities, Attractions
4:00-5:00: Northern Whiskey Concert
6:30: Dinner at Suzie's Dogs and Drafts, 34 N Phelps St, Youngstown, OH 44503



*Extra Events
*- Shooting Range
- Drag Racing
- Drive-In Theater

Refer to the Extra Activities thread for details: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...n/162105-lordstown-2016-group-activities.html


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

_*Volunteers Needed*_​ 
This post will keep track of links to other events, in addition to points of contact. 


I need volunteers for the following:

- *DONE - Thank you Sparkman*. Call the local Police Department to arrange for police escort to the plants on both days, during the specified times. We will be going from the Ice House Inn to the plant. 
- *DONE - Thank you Sparkman. *Call Ice House Inn to courteously ask for permission to use their parking lot on the two mornings listed in the post above. 
- *DONE - Thank you Sparkman. *Call local news media crews to tell them where we will be if they want to come out an interview people. 
- Find reasonably priced restaurants that can accommodate a group of our size Thursday, Friday, and Saturday night. Many of them have "party rooms," that we might be able to use. Please, let's not go to Buffalo Wild Wings every night like last year. That got annoying. 
- Need someone to put together a clipboard, pen, and roster so we can have people sign in. This will let us know how many people showed up. obermd - I'll do this since I'm the person who will be updating the badges. Easiest way to get the information to me is for me to collect it initially. Do we want nametags?

Let me know if you want to do any of these things. 



*Meet Organizers*: XtremeRevolution & Sunline Fan (Andrei & Jon) 
*Convoy Leader*: Sunline Fan (Jon)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Respond to this thread stating if you are _*planning *_on attending. I know many people are interested, but I don't want to put people down who may not actually show up. If you know you'll probably not make it or are not sure if you can take the day off, please make plans ahead of time. If you are coming, reply to this thread including who else will be accompanying you.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

So some of you may be wondering why we are starting the planning for the 2016 Lordstown meet so early. 

To start, we already have a date set. The public open house on Friday the 20th, and the Car Show (where Cruze owners will be able to show their cars) on Saturday the 21st will be held to celebrate and commemorate the East Plant's 50th anniversary. As you may guess, this will be bigger and better than last year, so I wanted to give people enough time to budget and plan accordingly. 



Since this meet is huge and we have people that will come from far away, here's a list of things you should start saving your pennies for so you can make it for sure:

- Hotel. Plan to arrive on Thursday night and leave on Sunday morning. That means you will need to book 3 nights. At the moment, the rates for the following hotels are:
- Best Western Austintown: $99 a night
- Comfort Inn: $90 a night
- Motel 6 Youngstown: $49 a night (additional $5 for 2 adults)
- Including taxes, expect to spend anywhere between $225 and $350 on hotels, depending on which you choose to stay at. We spent about $225 for 3 nights at the Motel 6 after taxes. 
- Food. You will need to eat on your way there, on your way home (depending on how far), we will have dinner Thursday, Friday, and Saturday, and breakfast Friday, Saturday, and Sunday morning. I'm not sure yet if lunch is being provided for Friday and Saturday. All in all, budget for at least 6 meals at approximately $10 per meal, per person you are coming with. 
- Gas. This is a given, but some of you are coming from farther away. 
- Tolls. Some of you are driving down the turnpike. Check the rates online so you know how much cash to bring. Expect to easily spend $20 each way. 

I would recommend budgeting anywhere from $350 to $500 for this trip. We are 11 months away, so set aside $30-$45 per month for your Lordstown fund (or more if you are bringing someone along) and you should be good to go.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll be there!

With a +1 if I'm lucky...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm in. Hopefully with +1 and tribble. The small one is now a cat toy.  I guess I need to go get the lumbar support installed or my wife will insist we bring her Toyota.  For anyone interested we'll most likely be staying in the Country Inn & Suites next to the Best Western.

Andrei, let me know what support you need. One thing I did think of is we're all going to need a good place to wash our cars Friday afternoon.  Can't go to a car show with a dirty car.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> I'm in. Hopefully with +1 and tribble. The small one is now a cat toy.  I guess I need to go get the lumbar support installed or my wife will insist we bring her Toyota.  For anyone interested we'll most likely be staying in the Comfort Inn.


The tribbles got too fat from eating all the free cookies last time, eh?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

my wife an I will be there an I recommend comfort inn, was very satisfied.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I will be there for sure and probably +1. Also, If you need a photographer you can sign me up for that as well!


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

obermd said:


> I'm in. Hopefully with +1 and tribble. The small one is now a cat toy.  I guess I need to go get the lumbar support installed or my wife will insist we bring her Toyota.  For anyone interested we'll most likely be staying in the Country Inn & Suites next to the Best Western.
> 
> Andrei, let me know what support you need. One thing I did think of is we're all going to need a good place to wash our cars Friday afternoon.  Can't go to a car show with a dirty car.



There is a car wash just down the road from the Inn where we met. It's right next to the Dunkin Donuts!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> XtremeRevolution + 3


Yay future person!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am planning on coming with +1


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> - Gas. This is a given, but some of you are coming from farther away.


I wouldn't get very far if I put gas in my car


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm in plus one and maybe one service dog. 

Since it will be three days this time, can we look towards planning an event for the ladies? Maybe shopping or makeovers Ohio style?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

From the sounds of it we're going to need a bigger parking lot for the meet and definitely traffic control. Whoever came up with the idea to have the police officer at that one intersection this year was a genius.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

how about a charity car wash put on by local high school Thursday night. that would get cruzetalk in the paper an where helping out people.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I`am sure gm would like the coverage as well.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Not sure if I can make it. It is too far out to plan for. Right now facing a potential work stoppage and have been told can not plan/schedule Vacation time beginning August 1 though the month of December. I lived through one that went 5 months. I was told one went on for 8 months. We will see as the time gets closer.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Not sure if I can make it. It is too far out to plan for. Right now facing a potential work stoppage and have been told can not plan/schedule Vacation time beginning August 1 though the month of December. I lived through one that went 5 months. I was told one went on for 8 months. We will see as the time gets closer.


Dang blk88verde you've got to work some magic. I can't be the only old guy going to both Watkins Glen and Lordstown in 2016!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Tomko - will likely make it, however you never know how these things play out.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Daum you guys already planning the next meet? Sounds fun but I'm 450ish miles away, via I-80 Indiana(toll)then I-80 Ohio(toll again)I think Indiana is $7+ across and to port clinton ohio another $6ish so maybe $10-12 to lordstown exit. Heck that's almost more that the gas I'll burn driving. Yes I know there are some that travel more than that.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

BU54 said:


> Daum you guys already planning the next meet? Sounds fun but I'm 450ish miles away, via I-80 Indiana(toll)then I-80 Ohio(toll again)I think Indiana is $7+ across and to port clinton ohio another $6ish so maybe $10-12 to lordstown exit. Heck that's almost more that the gas I'll burn driving. Yes I know there are some that travel more than that.



That is what I was thinking also, Next year!!!! Wife put a "nix" in that but ya never know maybe she will come with me to make sure all is well. We had a couple from California, Georgia and NY this year and Mike Ober is coming from Colorado.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Beat me to it Pat. I didn't come this year because of timing and my new job. BU54 could take US 30 and avoid the toll roads. In fact I'm considering just this to avoid the tolls plus the fact that I haven't been that way.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

US30 will be very slow getting through the Chicgoland area and NW Indiana. I wouldn't recommend it for that portion. It will significantly increase your travel time. 

I wanted to make sure people had enough time to plan and budget for the next one since it's going to be pretty big.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> From the sounds of it we're going to need a bigger parking lot for the meet and definitely traffic control. Whoever came up with the idea to have the police officer at that one intersection this year was a genius.


Andrei takes the credit for throwing out the idea in the thread for this year's meet. I made the call to the police dept though, and they were surprisingly happily accommodating.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I know I am going to be there for sure. Dont know the count yet. But I will be there.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

FlintCruze+1 for now


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Do you guys/gals arrive on a friday tour the plant on saturday then depart on sunday?
Do you get together for a few drinks & good food somewhere?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The schedule for next year is a Friday tour and a Saturday car show. We have dinner together, get to put real names and faces to screen names, and generally enjoy ourselves. There is also a fair amount of checking out the mods (cars that is, not staff) and some mechanical assistance. It's definitely worth while to go at least once and it sounds like the plant and union management are planning some stuff as well for their 50th.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I should go and get every body drunk ! 
Some guy I work with can get some apple jack that ahh will put a smiler on yer face .. and US 30 is a drag contest at best . Considering that I 80 is currently under construction this year . iT should be smooth sailing next year ..


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> The schedule for next year is a Friday tour and a Saturday car show. We have dinner together, get to put real names and faces to screen names, and generally enjoy ourselves. There is also a fair amount of checking out the mods (cars that is, not staff) and some mechanical assistance. It's definitely worth while to go at least once and it sounds like the plant and union management are planning some stuff as well for their 50th.


Well, seeing that some aren't supposed to be checking out car mods, we can substitute the mod staff!

Hey Patsy!


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> US30 will be very slow getting through the Chicgoland area and NW Indiana. I wouldn't recommend it for that portion. It will significantly increase your travel time.
> 
> I wanted to make sure people had enough time to plan and budget for the next one since it's going to be pretty big.


Ever take US30 through the town of Ford Heights near the Indiana border? I did once(and never again)and I would recommend a bullet proof cruze for driving through that town.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - you guys convinced me. I-80 all the way or I-70 through Kansas. I think I'd rather pay the tolls than drive through Kansas again. Nebraska is actually somewhat interesting.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

obermd said:


> OK - you guys convinced me. I-80 all the way or I-70 through Kansas. I think I'd rather pay the tolls than drive through Kansas again. Nebraska is actually somewhat interesting.


Is I-70 toll free? Looks like it. I'd take 70 all the way to 71 in columbus saving the I-80/90 toll money both ways plus you can avoid the traffic in chitcago and gary Indiana.
Looks like your coming from Denver? I guess there's no excuse for me not to go.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BU54 said:


> Is I-70 toll free? Looks like it. I'd take 70 all the way to 71 in columbus saving the I-80/90 toll money both ways plus you can avoid the traffic in chitcago and gary Indiana.
> Looks like your coming from Denver? I guess there's no excuse for me not to go.


I-70 has a short, inexpensive section of toll road between Topeka and Kansas City, but I'd rather deal with Chicago and the toll roads in Illinois and Indiana than drive through Kansas. From my house I-70 is also about 20 miles shorter so basically 1 gallon ($4) round trip extra for gas. I-70 through Kansas is possibly the dullest highway in the US - if Kansas ran an unlimited daytime speed limit on it I would easily be cruising along on the high side of 100 MPH on this road, fuel economy be damned.

Nebraska, while a long slog, is at least interesting and the highway actually has bends in it.

I'm a big city driver (Washington DC, Boston, Atlanta) so Chicago doesn't bother me. My wife knits so it doesn't bother her either.


----------



## cruzechef2012 (Oct 29, 2010)

I will attend myself: CruzeChef2012--2014 Cruze 1LT Auto Tungsten Metallic


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Dang blk88verde you've got to work some magic. I can't be the only old guy going to both Watkins Glen and Lordstown in 2016!


With any luck I will be at both. Can't say I'm old though sorry

XR what time do you guys normally leave for the plant on Friday? I would love to come but work Thursday nights. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

It would be great to have more Cruze's at the Glen.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I went to the first Glen meet and then work has gotten in the way for the ones afterwards 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Count us in! 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE +1 ! Can't wait! ccasion14:


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
Count me in for May 2016.*
UlyssesSG +2*
- -
Didn't feel right missing this year's get together, not one bit.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Missed Lordstown III but there is no way I am missing Lordstown IV!! NYCruze+0!! Count me in!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

5000 Mile round trip. And there is a possibility, my 3rd Cruze, which now has 51,000 miles, may not even be in my driveway, by then. Hard to believe Ive put 150K on Cruzes since 2012. Looking forward to a loaded 2016 in Silver. I need to decide on the drive. 5K is a lot of driving for an event.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Missed Lordstown III but there is no way I am missing Lordstown IV!! NYCruze+0!! Count me in!


 Hey - missed you this year. I even did the plant tour, granted it was a short version.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Me +1

Are we going to the range again?!


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Patman said:


> That is what I was thinking also, Next year!!!! Wife put a "nix" in that but ya never know maybe she will come with me to make sure all is well. We had a couple from California, Georgia and NY this year and Mike Ober is coming from Colorado.


Hey Patman, here's a photo of your Cruze under the Lordstown sign from the 2015 meet! Enjoy!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> OK - you guys convinced me. I-80 all the way or I-70 through Kansas. I think I'd rather pay the tolls than drive through Kansas again. Nebraska is actually somewhat interesting.


Talked to Sherri - I-80 it is. She and I agree that Kansas is best driven at red-line in 6th gear. I somehow don't think the KSP will allow me to do that so Nebraska here we come.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Add me, +1 is TBD


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

obermd said:


> Talked to Sherri - I-80 it is. She and I agree that Kansas is best driven at red-line in 6th gear. I somehow don't think the KSP will allow me to do that so Nebraska here we come.


Unfortunately, I got pulled over in Colby just outside of the state line, and I was offered to either pay the ticket right then, or take the citation, come back and appear in court. 

Um copper type dude, Im from Virginia, Im going to California, and I have both licenses, so how about I give you the license that expires, next year, and you give me that citation, I'll be right back to appear. Hopefully this guy hasn't been sitting at the court house, the past 21 years, waiting for me to show. :iroc-cop:

So, needless to say, Ill be avoiding Kansas on the drive to Lordstown.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> I'm in. Hopefully with +1 and tribble. The small one is now a cat toy.  I guess I need to go get the lumbar support installed or my wife will insist we bring her Toyota.  For anyone interested we'll most likely be staying in the Country Inn & Suites next to the Best Western.


So the lumbar support installation passed end user testing. We'll be in the Cruze.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I will be attending myself and bringing the oll ball and chain so 2 total. if any cancelations ill be sure to post


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You guys would schedule this the same weekend as the Dayton Hamvention.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> You guys would schedule this the same weekend as the Dayton Hamvention.


The date was picked by the plant management.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> The date was picked by the plant management.


Yeah, I know you can't please everyone. It would have been nice is they were on adjoining weekends, but I'm sure I'm in a small minority in that dual interest.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Do you guys make hotel reservations of is that up to us?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BU54 said:


> Do you guys make hotel reservations of is that up to us?


Up to you, but with the assistance of one of the locals striking up a deal and securing a block of rooms and a cut off date for the deal. Plenty of time to put $'s aside a month to cover the rooms, toll & gas. Just be mindful of the Troopers and you should be fine.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

diesel said:


> I am planning on coming with +1


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I didn't see my name on there from my original post.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I didn't see my name on there from my original post.


Me too. 



Tomko said:


> I'm in plus one and maybe one service dog.
> 
> Since it will be three days this time, can we look towards planning an event for the ladies? Maybe shopping or makeovers Ohio style?


----------



## cruzechef2012 (Oct 29, 2010)

I will still attend!!!


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

It's quite far ahead, so unless there is some unforeseen circumstance, I'll be attending (possibly with a friend).


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I am hoping to attend - have a grand child's college graduation to attend mid May (from what I can tell May 13th) in North Carolina.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> I am hoping to attend - have a grand child's college graduation to attend mid May (from what I can tell May 13th) in North Carolina.


I had a similar choice last spring - Lordstown or my son's graduation from the Colorado School of Mines. Graduation won.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm still gonna show even if I sell/trade my car by then. +1 I'm still not sure about yet, most likely not.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sister's graduation will be early May, so I'm in!


----------



## bstoneaz79 (Jun 28, 2015)

I'll be there with the wife. Excited to meet you guys.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Subscribed, planning on being there.

If it is ready I might have to bring my 1980 Monza seeing how it was made there as well.


----------



## cruzechef2012 (Oct 29, 2010)

Plan on going just for the Plant tour and lunch at the union hall!!


----------



## James1549 (Sep 14, 2015)

It is far off, but I have this on my calendar. James


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes there's plenty of time and I'm keeping it in mind. How much is the hotel per night?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BU54 said:


> Yes there's plenty of time and I'm keeping it in mind. How much is the hotel per night?


You need to make your own hotel reservations.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Someone will probably get together a group rate closer to the actual date of the meet. I think it was close to $90/night last year.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

obermd said:


> You need to make your own hotel reservations.


Yes I'm aware of that. I'm just looking for a figure for budgeting reasons.
I usually stay at super 8 type motels when traveling to save a few $$$. After all I'm just sleeping there and not camping out for a week ect.



jblackburn said:


> Someone will probably get together a group rate closer to the actual date of the meet. I think it was close to $90/night last year.


Thanks Jack!


----------



## LilTrb0 (Oct 10, 2015)

I plan to attend with a +1. I'm new here but excited to get to know some people as a Google search for such event brought me to the forum!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I will try and attend I am a little closer this time lol.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Well, this is less than 1.5 hours away from me, so count me in. I seen age limit is TBD, what's your general idea?

*Count me and +3.*


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Age limit is 10 to enter the plant but due to this special open house event, they may relax that. I'll ask.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i will be attending 

i'd like to help/ be a volunteer if possible. please let me know what assistance i can provide.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Age limit is 10 to enter the plant but due to this special open house event, they may relax that. I'll ask.


Perfect, all are over 10 years old.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Confirmed, age limit will be 10. Anyone over 10 is welcome to come. I'll update the attendee list shortly.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thread has been updated. So far, we are at 44 planned attendees. I've made a new list for volunteers. If you'd like to volunteer to help with something, let me know and I can put you down on that list. We will be delegating tasks once we get closer to the meet, but we will need people to help out this time.


----------



## cruze15 (Mar 19, 2015)

Count me in, I'll be there! Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Added myself to the volunteer list.  I'm not picky.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I will be coming to lordstown again in May. I can't wait to have another great time and to catch up with so s of tge great people I met last year!


----------



## Karma (May 21, 2015)

For now I will say That I am plausible and a +1.


----------



## BReyReal (Feb 7, 2015)

I am attending


----------



## nickameiss (Jul 18, 2014)

im in! and with a +1!! hopefully the girlfriend will be done with softball by then


----------



## miss.ali.j (Feb 10, 2015)

I'll be there for sure. ?


----------



## hot red car (Nov 2, 2015)

I'll be there


----------



## dc_chevyboi (Nov 3, 2015)

I will be there, I can't wait driving from Maryland


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

dc_chevyboi said:


> I will be there, I can't wait driving from Maryland


That's a short drive.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> That's a short drive.


Especially if you're following me...


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

Count me in plus 1.. cant wait to go again


----------



## Tsester (Oct 21, 2015)

Count me in for this! Sounds well worth it and I look forward to the day


----------



## AWJustus22 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll be there, plus one. 

Additionally, I'm interested in replacing my struts and shocks with Bilstein B6 units once the OEM ones come due for replacement. Will anyone there have a car with those already installed, and willing to take me for a short ride to demonstrate ride and handling characteristics?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Count me in, plus 2. 


-Brad


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

AWJustus22 said:


> I'll be there, plus one.
> 
> Additionally, I'm interested in replacing my struts and shocks with Bilstein B6 units once the OEM ones come due for replacement. Will anyone there have a car with those already installed, and willing to take me for a short ride to demonstrate ride and handling characteristics?


PM-ed you


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

May can come quickly enough! Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Imaperson (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm interested in going this time. Possibly bringing the other half if she's up for a long drive.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So I talked to my mom on Christmas day and she's interested in coming as well. So, for me this would be

obermd + Sherri and my parents (2) (and a Tribble, but it will stay in my car)
jxski07 (member here) (2013 ECO MT)
PenguinLS + 1 & 8/9ths (not members) (2012 LS MT)

Total of 7 at this point in time.

I told my mom she would need to leave her BMW at the hotel while we toured the plant and had lunch (assuming lunch is at the union hall again). My mom was enthralled with the DVD we got two years ago.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Imaperson said:


> I'm interested in going this time. Possibly bringing the other half if she's up for a long drive.


Get her to come. If you look through the thread you'll see a bunch of us coming with our better halves.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Love to get my better half to come but 99% of her business is on Fridays and Saturdays(she does nails) and she is not remotely interested in cars much less a long road trip. So....... It will just be me.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Patman said:


> Love to get my better half to come but 99% of her business is on Fridays and Saturdays(she does nails) and she is not remotely interested in cars much less a long road trip. So....... It will just be me.


Why not suggest that she come and do the spouses' nails?

God knows it would be a great bonding experience for the wives and new business for your wife.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I told my mom she would need to leave her BMW at the hotel while we toured the plant and had lunch (assuming lunch is at the union hall again).


 Yes lesson learned 2 years ago with my BMW. Any GM would be acceptable for the meet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> Yes lesson learned 2 years ago with my BMW. Any GM would be acceptable for the meet.


I learned the same lesson from watching.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> God knows it would be a great bonding experience for the wives and new business for your wife.


I agree on the bonding, however I don't know about the new business. She won't have her nail table, polish and "tools/supplies" to carry with us, and I don't think many would willing to drive all the way to Cincinnati for a "mani" or a "pedi". Unless somehow I can talk her into moving to a new location(she would kill me with all the snow up there and I thought I heard enough when it got cold for the first time in Cincinnati after moving here from Vietnam). I wouldn't mind finding a new job myself. I will mention it to her!


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Chances are I'll be unable to attend this year.
In the process of moving 650 miles away, not likely we will be settled in yet,


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> Chances are I'll be unable to attend this year.
> In the process of moving 650 miles away, not likely we will be settled in yet,


Somewhere warmer/drier I hope.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Patman said:


> I agree on the bonding, however I don't know about the new business. She won't have her nail table, polish and "tools/supplies" to carry with us, and I don't think many would willing to drive all the way to Cincinnati for a "mani" or a "pedi". Unless somehow I can talk her into moving to a new location(she would kill me with all the snow up there and I thought I heard enough when it got cold for the first time in Cincinnati after moving here from Vietnam). I wouldn't mind finding a new job myself. I will mention it to her!


Why not suggest it to her anyways. 

My wife is a retired hairdresser. She may wish to do some blow dries for the ladies if your wife wants to set up shop in one of the hotel rooms.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Why not suggest it to her anyways.
> 
> My wife is a retired hairdresser. She may wish to do some blow dries for the ladies if your wife wants to set up shop in one of the hotel rooms.


 Watch this all violates some Ohio Governmental Ordinance and they take them away?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Watch this all violates some Ohio Governmental Ordinance and they take them away?


Lawriter - ORC

Lawriter - ORC


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

I may have to try to get vacation to go since I have been driving Lordstown built cars since the 70s.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

It just hit me earlier, we are only a little over 4 months away! It will be here in no time! 

Any new updates as to the plans for the weekend yet?


----------



## Looseylu6582 (Dec 27, 2015)

Count me in plus 1. Looking forward to meeting other cruze owners.


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

I like to make the meet.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

We'll be there again. So nybble + 1

I'm open to volunteer for anything hit me up.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've updated the RSVP list. 70 members so far. Some time this week, I'll start getting a plan together for what we'll need and what tasks we'll need to take care of.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I'm in plus one and maybe one service dog.
> 
> Since it will be three days this time, can we look towards planning an event for the ladies? Maybe shopping or makeovers Ohio style?





XtremeRevolution said:


> I've updated the RSVP list. 69 members so far. Some time this week, I'll start getting a plan together for what we'll need and what tasks we'll need to take care of.


Not to whine Xtreme - but you've never included me from my above post of June 17, 2015.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Not to whine Xtreme - but you've never included me from my above post of June 17, 2015.


I feel bad about that. Not sure how I missed it. I've updated the list. Sorry about that.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I feel bad about that. Not sure how I missed it. I've updated the list. Sorry about that.


No worries brother.


----------



## RebelCruze (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll be there with a +1


----------



## erbinator79 (Apr 5, 2015)

Will be there +1 just saturday only though. Gonna drive up early Saturday morning, possibly in time for breakfast, if not certainly in time to ride in and for the meet. Can't get the whole weekend off work and have previous plans for Sunday


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

erbinator79 said:


> Will be there +1 just saturday only though. Gonna drive up early Saturday morning, possibly in time for breakfast, if not certainly in time to ride in and for the meet. Can't get the whole weekend off work and have previous plans for Sunday


Friday is the factory tour. Saturday is a car show.


----------



## erbinator79 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah, wanted to make the tour and all that but cant really swing the whole weekend this year, still wanted to be a part of everything. First year being of hearing about Lordstown so I really underestimated the enormity of it all


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Me +1


----------



## sweatervestswag (Jan 14, 2015)

Just got the go-ahead from work and will likely bringing a +1. Can't wait!


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Count me in for 1 + 1 possibly + 2


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I would join the party if it wasn't a 10 hour drive from my location. One of these years I will attend, it's definitely something I'd be interested in, but I don't think I can make it happen this year.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> I would join the party if it wasn't a 10 hour drive from my location. One of these years I will attend, it's definitely something I'd be interested in, but I don't think I can make it happen this year.


20 hours for me. This year I'm going via Troy, NY so it will be quite a bit longer.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

obermd said:


> 20 hours for me. This year I'm going via Troy, NY so it will be quite a bit longer.


Can you pick me up?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My wife and I will have a car full of baby stuff when we leave Denver. Making a stop to unload in Troy, so I won't have the room on the outbound. Our route from Troy to Lordstown will be via Detroit (yeah, long way around) Sorry. 

According to Google maps, Nashville to Youngstown, OH is about 8 hours. You'd need to take Thursday as well for the drive and you'd be home on Sunday.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

obermd said:


> My wife and I will have a car full of baby stuff when we leave Denver. Making a stop to unload in Troy, so I won't have the room on the outbound. Our route from Troy to Lordstown will be via Detroit (yeah, long way around) Sorry.
> 
> According to Google maps, Nashville to Youngstown, OH is about 8 hours. You'd need to take Thursday as well for the drive and you'd be home on Sunday.


Haha I was kidding! But that's insanely considerate of you to even entertain such a preposterous idea. The drive itself wouldn't really be so bad. It's the time and the money I'd miss out on from work that I really need, I'm trying to get my loan paid off with the quickness.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> Haha I was kidding! But that's insanely considerate of you to even entertain such a preposterous idea. The drive itself wouldn't really be so bad. It's the time and the money I'd miss out on from work that I really need, I'm trying to get my loan paid off with the quickness.


Understood. The factory told XtremeRevolution that they're throwing a 50th birthday party for the plant this year so this will be a bigger event than in past years.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

obermd said:


> Understood. The factory told XtremeRevolution that they're throwing a 50th birthday party for the plant this year so this will be a bigger event than in past years.


I just might be able to put away enough change to take a few days off. After all the Cruze does get really good gas mileage......
Just need to speak to the hotel staff and see if they'll let me park my car there and just sleep in it, do this thing Bonnaroo style haha!

Count me out just for now, and I will let you know if my plans change.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Count me in please and a possible +1, will let you know for sure about the +1


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I am hoping to attend with my diesel. Count me in for now


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Unfortunately I am going to have to bow out of this meetup. That is a weekend I have my lil one and unfortunately he is not old enough to tour the plant with us. I was looking forward to it, but spending time with the minion is priority. Sorry y'all.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Boog8302 said:


> Unfortunately I am going to have to bow out of this meetup. That is a weekend I have my lil one and unfortunately he is not old enough to tour the plant with us. I was looking forward to it, but spending time with the minion is priority. Sorry y'all.


Don't think anyone will disagree with that decision. After all, it's an annual meet so there's always next year! That's my plan for now anyway.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Boog8302 said:


> Unfortunately I am going to have to bow out of this meetup. That is a weekend I have my lil one and unfortunately he is not old enough to tour the plant with us. I was looking forward to it, but spending time with the minion is priority. Sorry y'all.


Understood. Last year I had to skip for family reasons.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I had to miss last year's meet because my Anniversary fell on that day.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I had to miss last year's meet because my Anniversary fell on that day.


Well you better make it this year, we missed you.

And there weren't enough blue ones.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Also, I'm volunteering for anything you may need.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well looks like I will be driving 16 hours in one trip so I can go this year.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well looks like I will be driving 16 hours in one trip so I can go this year.


It will be nice to see you with us again!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well looks like I will be driving 16 hours in one trip so I can go this year.


Are you going to drive the FORD ? I visited last year ...


----------



## Looseylu6582 (Dec 27, 2015)

Wanting to look into Hotel's in the Lordstown area for the meet, any suggestions???


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Looseylu6582 said:


> Wanting to look into Hotel's in the Lordstown area for the meet, any suggestions???


In the past we've had an official hotel with a very attractive rate. But I'm not sure if anyone's negotiated arrangements yet.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Im also looking for a hotel now near the plant. hope to get a good rate by booking early. i do wish we could all do a very attractive group hotel but


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

If there are any available places, add me also to the list please. And +1
Thanks


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

If I was even remotely close I would be there... looks and sounds like itll be a lot of fun. 

Would love to tour the Cruze factory.

Unfortunately, I don't live in OH anymore, otherwise I would for sure be there! :sad010:


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

razercruze15 said:


> If I was even remotely close I would be there... looks and sounds like itll be a lot of fun.
> 
> Would love to tour the Cruze factory.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't live in OH anymore, otherwise I would for sure be there! :sad010:


Mae had a couple drive in from California last year. They got lots of attention from the news media too since they drove so far!


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Terryk2003 said:


> Mae had a couple drive in from California last year. They got lots of attention from the news media too since they drove so far!


Meh, I HAVE been wanting to do a cross country road trip. 
And the Cruze is the perfect car to do it in. (unless I was going to WV twisties)

I will try to see if I can fit it within my work schedule as I will need the extra driving time.
Unfortunately, all my car buddies aren't Cruze fans per-say (more like JDM and American Muscle), so I prolly wont be able to bring a +1 based on the event, but maybe on the prospect of the road trip.

I will let you know


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Count me in please and a possible +1, will let you know for sure about the +1


My +1 has been confirmed! Thanks :eusa_clap:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

razercruze15 said:


> so I prolly wont be able to bring a +1 based on the event, but maybe on the prospect of the road trip.


Eh, +1's are better as significant others, not friends. May as well get your money's worth out of the hotel room.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Eh, +1's are better as significant others, not friends. May as well get your money's worth out of the hotel room.


Those beds at the Comfort Inn or wherever everyone stayed weren't all that conducive to those kinds of acts.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Those beds at the Comfort Inn or wherever everyone stayed weren't all that conducive to those kinds of acts.


I'm betting that didn't stop you...


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Me plus one yo


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

sunline fan said:


> i'm betting that didn't stop you...


he was solo... Lol


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> he was solo... Lol


I mean, he did come with Ellie.

But he did have a +1 the year prior.


----------



## HolyCruze (Aug 8, 2015)

I will be there +1. Where is registraion at?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

CyborgCruze said:


> I will be there +1. Where is registraion at?


you just did.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

welcome!


----------



## HolyCruze (Aug 8, 2015)

Hah ok that was easy, thanks!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

With this getting closer and closer, has anyone spoken to the hotels yet and checked to see if they can give us any sort of group rate? I was thinking this has been done in the past?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

volunteering! for whatever ya need


----------



## Lilbromeo15 (Mar 2, 2016)

Attending and with a friend as well thanks


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey extreme can you add me to the list plus 1 for my wife.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Upon choosing a hotel, where do we "meet" to drive to the plant? Since we're all driving together and not every hotel is all in one place.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Upon choosing a hotel, where do we "meet" to drive to the plant? Since we're all driving together and not every hotel is all in one place.



In in the past we have met at a place called the "ice house inn" and then convoy down to the plant with police blocking intersections for us all to go through together. I'd imagine this year will be much the same.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK, so I'll be +3 and jxski07. I was actually +5 8/9. 2 & 8/9 have decided that 8/9 is too close to 2 & 9/9 (due in June).

obermd+5 => obermd+3

I believe jxski07 will still be there - he really needs the time off.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> OK, so I'll be +3 and jxski07. I was actually +5 8/9. 2 & 8/9 have decided that 8/9 is too close to 2 & 9/9 (due in June).
> 
> obermd+5 => obermd+3
> 
> I believe jxski07 will still be there - he really needs the time off.


Brian - have you been hacking into ober's account again?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Brian - have you been hacking into ober's account again?


No he hasn't.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Update - it will be just Sherri & I for Lordstown. jxski07 won't be able to make it either.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> Update - it will be just Sherri & I for Lordstown. jxski07 won't be able to make it either.


You both were sorely missed last year.


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

I recently have got a new amazing camera a cannon eos rebel t5i and will be taking a butt load of pics as i always do i can share these with every as well just an fyi


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

On sunday when do all events close. I have a 18 hour drive back and if i leave saturday like 6 pm i should be back sunday late so i can sleep for work monday


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

@XtremeRevolution any news yet? Did you ever find out about registering for the car show? Event is a little over two months away and it seems pretty quiet on our end.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> On sunday when do all events close. I have a 18 hour drive back and if i leave saturday like 6 pm i should be back sunday late so i can sleep for work monday


The only events happening Sunday are alternate events outside the GM sponsored ones. I'll provide details of the Friday and Saturday events though. 



Terryk2003 said:


> @XtremeRevolution any news yet? Did you ever find out about registering for the car show? Event is a little over two months away and it seems pretty quiet on our end.


I've been talking to Tom about it this week and got the last of my questions answered yesterday, so I'll post details some time later today.


----------



## Jaggerz (Feb 20, 2016)

This sounds great! It's only a 5 hour drive for me. I can go and bring a +1 if there is a spot. It would be my girlfriend of 7 years and myself. We have been wanting to get out of the house for awhile, this would be a fun time.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hotel reservations confirmed!! :th_salute:


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Hotel reservations confirmed!! :th_salute:


I need to do this! Need to find out where most people are staying.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> I need to do this! Need to find out where most people are staying.




https://www.motel6.com/en/motels.oh.youngstown.4553.html

That's where I booked, it's not THE closest, but for 63.50$ per night (after taxes) and all rooms being updated to modern decor (not that it really matters) it's the cheapest you're gonna get...website says sold out but I'd call to see just in case.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Motel 6 has a coupon code CPOFRG6X, which gets you 10% off on the booking. I created a new thread where you can discuss the hotel accommodations:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...59785-lordstown-2016-hotel-accomodations.html

Main thread has been updated. You need to register ahead of time to be part of the car show.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Schedule and volunteer posts have been updated. Please sign up for things to do.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Bump! We are now 2 months away! Has everyone who wants to be in the auto show printed out their registration and sent it in with a check for $10?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Andrei,

I'll do the roll call while we're in the plant's gathering room.

Mike.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Car show registration and check mailed today.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

All hotel reservations made. I'll be driving over 4,100 miles over 8 days on this trip. The east bound to Albany, NY, will be toll free.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - so I finish all my reservations last night and Sherri says "how long from your parents to Detroit?" Looks like tonight I'll be changing the eastern end of the routing to swing through New Hampshire before going to Albany.


----------



## JDOYLE0922 (Apr 28, 2014)

Jdoyle0922 +1


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not doing the plant tour or car show. My walking days are over. Still can walk very short distances but cant stand for too long. I just enjoy seeing everyone at the gathering and I can do the lunch.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I'm not doing the plant tour or car show. My walking days are over. Still can walk very short distances but cant stand for too long.


 - I did the plant tour last year, but it was a struggle. I will probably hang out with you and skip the tour. I am doing the car show - bringing a folding chair in my trunk.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - got an update for 4,400 miles for this trip.









Eastbound will be through Kansas. Other than the Hudson River crossing I won't pay any tolls - there are three short stretches of toll road that I can easily bypass.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hotel reservations have been made and car show registration & check mailed out this morning! Can't wait!


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

So I'm assuming we'll have 2 groups for the car show: those that are entered and those that are just going to the public showing, correct?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Left a message with the Captain of Lordstown Police Department for the police escort as requested by @obermd. Awaiting reply and will post an update when he calls back.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Left a message with the Captain of Lordstown Police Department for the police escort as requested by @obermd. Awaiting reply and will post an update when he calls back.


That's who I dealt with last year, good guy. He will take care of us. Might be worthwhile inquiring about traffic control at the other intersections between there and Ice House too.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I missed his call this afternoon, but he left a voicemail and said he will take care of us. Seemed really nice, he told me to call back Monday on his direct line. I will inquire about the extra intersections Monday.


Want me to call the Ice House Inn and see if we can use their parking lot?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Want me to call the Ice House Inn and see if we can use their parking lot?


If you wouldn't mind, that would be great.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you need the route from the Ice House to the factory?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

obermd said:


> Do you need the route from the Ice House to the factory?



Sure.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

last year I suggested a charity car wash on Thursday evening ,put on by a local school or some group wanting to raise some money. anyone local that knows of a group that would be interested in this?? I thing it would give cruzetalk some exposure as well.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Sure.


Start at Ice House, in order to be at the plant about 9, we should leave at 8:30 at the latest. Route is as follows:

- W on W. Webb Road CR75 toward Depot St./ Ohltown Road.
- L @ Depot St./ Ohltown Road.
- Continue on Depot St./Ohltown Road toward Austintown Warren Rd/CR67.
- L @ Austintown Warren Rd/CR67.
- Continue on Austintown Warren Rd/CR67 toward Highland Ave/CR91.
- R @ Highland Ave/CR91
- Continue on Highland Ave/CR91 toward Hallock Young Road.
- L @ Hallock Young Road toward Tod Ave SW/CR45.
- Continue straight @ Tod Ave SW/CR45 (this is where Lordstown PD assisted last year, at the light).
- Follow Hallock Young Road west toward GM LORDSTOWN EAST COMPLEX (another couple of lights along here, for turnpike ramp and Lordstown Complex entrances).
- R @ GM Lordstown East Complex main entrance toward reserved parking area.

It would be great if Lordstown PD could assist at all the turns, even though I'm sure that's a lot to ask. Everything between Ice House and Tod Ave, with the exception of Depot St, are pretty rural roads and fairly quiet for the time of day. That said, not having to stop 50 cars would be nice.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's a link to Google Maps for you.

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Ice...f47b16f61812c15f!2m2!1d-80.873709!2d41.148151


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Fair enough, thanks guys. I will talk to him Monday and see what they can do.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Playing phone tag right now  He's it! Ha ha

I work in a steel building so cell reception is non-existent. I'll report back when we get everything straightened out.

I will call Ice House Inn this week.


----------



## cruzin24 (Jul 13, 2013)

Count me in. Ill be there


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Still playing tag with Lordstown. I forgot to call Ice House Inn, got a reminder set in my phone Monday morning.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Ice House Inn is* confirmed*. We are free to use their parking lot on both days. @XtremeRevolution


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Lordstown Police Department is *confirmed.* Captain Campbell said they PD will do their best at assisting all the turns, he is a really nice guy!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you sparkman.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice work sparkman! 

This is getting so close!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

No problem guys. Glad to help, can't wait for the meet.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

sparkman said:


> Lordstown Police Department is *confirmed.* Captain Campbell said they PD will do their best at assisting all the turns, he is a really nice guy!


Yay! Thanks for setting all that up!


----------



## Joe_Proof (Apr 5, 2016)

I want to sign up! My names Joe!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Joe_Proof said:


> I want to sign up! My names Joe!


Hey joe i live down in fort myers, if you coordinate it right your welcome to tag along with me on the way up.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mike, just saw your edit note. Yes, absolutely. Let's get nametags.

Has anyone called Ice House Inn yet?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sparkman took care of both the Ice House Inn and the police assistance. Ice House Inn is a go for both mornings. I don't know if @sparkman was able to get the police assistance on Saturday as well or just Friday. Has anyone called the local CBS affiliate?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Folks,

Unless someone pops up to print name tags closer to the actual tour date I'm going to print name tags for everyone who is signed up by Saturday May 7th. I'll bring additional tags and pens. The reason I need to print so early is that I'll be on the road starting the 14th driving to Lordstown via New Hampshire and New York to see my parents and kids. At the factory while we're sitting in the room prior to the tour I'll pass down identical sign up sheets on each row. You only have to check off on one sheet. If your CruzeTalk name isn't on the sheet please add it. I'll use these sheets to award the Lordstown badges.

Mike.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just heard back from Tom at Lordstown, and we're on our own for lunch this year. There should be food trucks at the plant both days though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Just heard back from Tom at Lordstown, and we're on our own for lunch this year. There should be food trucks at the plant both days though.


:sad010: Probably too much going on.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> :sad010: Probably too much going on.


The union locals have been very generous in the past and I'm guessing that there's just too many folks coming from all around this year beyond just us CruzeTalk folks.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

What happened to mentions? They aren't working anymore.

Anyway, yes we should be good for both days. That's what the Captain said.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Updated schedule. 

Created group activities discussion thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...n/162105-lordstown-2016-group-activities.html


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Just heard back from Tom at Lordstown, and we're on our own for lunch this year. There should be food trucks at the plant both days though.


I think it's important to note that there really isn't anything nearby fast food wise, DQ and Subway are about it, maybe a pizza place. So hopefully the food trucks will satisfy everyone.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just changed my travel plans. In order to save 8 hours of vacation time so I can go see my new granddaughter (due on June 12) Sherri and I are leaving Youngstown Saturday morning. It's a two day drive back to Denver.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Why dont we go to the picnic area where they had the playground and grill out. Everyone could just hit up the grocery store for what they want. We were at the park last year for a while until the death storm rolled in. 

We could even do a ticket system, $5 a ticket to eat must be bought ahead of time that way we can be more organized.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Pot Luck Lunch??? Do a sign up for whos bringing what. Thats what we do at work and seems to work out well.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

The problem with that is, a lot of us are staying in hotels and/or traveling a long distance. It's not like you'd be able to cook something in a hotel room the night before. I like the idea, but we'd have to come up with a bbq grill or something.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Well everyone would have to go to the local grocery store for what they were bringing ofcourse. Im sure all items are locally available to get.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

A lot of parks have permanent grills that you just have to provide charcoal for, and since we're such a large group we could just use a bunch of their grills haha


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Well everyone would have to go to the local grocery store for what they were bringing ofcourse. Im sure all items are locally available to get.


Depends on what you're planning to bring. Most hotels won't have a kitchen and I'm not sure as there would be time to fix thing. Some grocery stores have salads and stuff ready to go, but you'd want to make sure what's available in the area before you sign up.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

*One Month Away!! *Getting so close! Can't believe how quiet this thread has been lately! Has everyone given up on this event already!? Last years was huge!!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> *One Month Away!! *Getting so close! Can't believe how quiet this thread has been lately! Has everyone given up on this event already!? Last years was huge!!


I know I'm excited!!!! My friend going with me has a countdown on her phone hahaha


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> *One Month Away!! *Getting so close! Can't believe how quiet this thread has been lately! Has everyone given up on this event already!? Last years was huge!!



You beat me it, I was just going to post that! I'm pretty pumped!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Terryk2003 said:


> *One Month Away!! *Getting so close! Can't believe how quiet this thread has been lately! Has everyone given up on this event already!? Last years was huge!!


I think we're all talked out and just want our travel days to arrive.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Speaking of talking, has anyone called Ice house in to ask permission to use their parking lot for two mornings?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Speaking of talking, has anyone called Ice house in to ask permission to use their parking lot for two mornings?



Yes. That was taken care of a couple weeks ago by me.

I don't know where my posts went.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Yes. That was taken care of a couple weeks ago by me.
> 
> I don't know where my posts went.


Thanks, I probably forgot to update the main thread. 

Has anyone done research on any restaurants that can accommodate a large group?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Thanks, I probably forgot to update the main thread.
> 
> Has anyone done research on any restaurants that can accommodate a large group?


By large I assume you mean 90-100 people.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im still undecided about going. Is it too late to join in if I do decide to come?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Right now not looking so good for me attending. Working 12 hour days 7 days a week. The only way I can get approval for time off is for a "life event" ( example - graduation of a child / grand child, etc) if things change I still maybe able to go, however right now not looking so good...........


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry folks - but I'm officially out as well this year. 

It will be one for the record books with the plant celebrating its anniversary. Enjoy yourselves and bask in the glow of being with like minded people from all over the continent. 

I'll be reading your updates live from home and will share the experience with you through the miracle that is the Internet.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I didnt start drop outs by asking if I could still attend did I?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Well, this thread sure is starting to get depressing...


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Im still undecided about going. Is it too late to join in if I do decide to come?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Let us know. As for the drop outs, we always have a few people drop out near the actual meet. Life happens.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I didnt start drop outs by asking if I could still attend did I?


No, and it's never too late. This year, there isn't that much of a point in even checking since GM isn't catering lunch for us like they did the last few years. The main reason was to let them know how many to expect. You want in?



Terryk2003 said:


> Well, this thread sure is starting to get depressing...


It happens every year. The closer we get, the more people find out they have conflicting plans that take priority. It is what it is. We will still have a ton of people there.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> No, and it's never too late. This year, there isn't that much of a point in even checking since GM isn't catering lunch for us like they did the last few years. The main reason was to let them know how many to expect. You want in?
> 
> 
> 
> It happens every year. The closer we get, the more people find out they have conflicting plans that take priority. It is what it is. We will still have a ton of people there.


Just a quick clarification that it was the two union locals that graciously hosted lunch for us in 2014 and 2015 and not GM.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Do we do anything for the Lordstown Police Department and the Ice House Inn? It is a lot to ask and they are pretty awesome for helping us out. I can't fathom just a "Thank You, and See You Next Year" type of thing?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Do we do anything for the Lordstown Police Department and the Ice House Inn? It is a lot to ask and they are pretty awesome for helping us out. I can't fathom just a "Thank You, and See You Next Year" type of thing?


Honestly I never really thought about it. What did you have in mind?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Maybe a gift card to the owner of the Ice House Inn and a fairly big Little Ceasers gift certificate to the PD? Everyone likes pizza.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

At the VERY LEAST we should probably send them a Thank You card. In fact, what about getting a card for the PD and Ice House and have all of the attendees sign it and we will mail it to them!?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Terryk2003 said:


> At the VERY LEAST we should probably send them a Thank You card. In fact, what about getting a card for the PD and Ice House and have all of the attendees sign it and we will mail it to them!?


It would be a big card, but sure!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It would be a big card, but sure!


Everyone will just have to write small! I can pick up some cards for everyone to sign and mail them out after the meet if you guys are good with this idea?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Terryk2003 said:


> Everyone will just have to write small! I can pick up some cards for everyone to sign and mail them out after the meet if you guys are good with this idea?


I'm liking the idea for sure!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah, lets do that!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Im still undecided about going. Is it too late to join in if I do decide to come?


You better be there Tim! It's been too long!



sparkman said:


> Do we do anything for the Lordstown Police Department and the Ice House Inn? It is a lot to ask and they are pretty awesome for helping us out. I can't fathom just a "Thank You, and See You Next Year" type of thing?


Last year I asked Patsy to send some goodies to LPD after we got back, I assume she did. It would be nice to have something more personal from the group though.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Another thought I had was to maybe get a group photo of the CruzeTalk members in front of the cars and send that along with the signed thank you card.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

So I just got an e-mail informing me that my company is no longer accepting vacation requests for the period of May 1 thru June 30. That pretty much will be keeping me from attending, unless a settlement is reached before the Lordstown event takes place. Yesterday afternoon the company I work for put a final best offer on the table - this morning the union promptly rejected the offer.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> So I just got an e-mail informing me that my company is no longer accepting vacation requests for the period of May 1 thru June 30. That pretty much will be keeping me from attending, unless a settlement is reached before the Lordstown event takes place. Yesterday afternoon the company I work for put a final best offer on the table - this morning the union promptly rejected the offer.


Sad it came to this. When leaving Syracuse a few weeks ago I saw the picket lines. No fun walking the line after a couple of weeks.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

it saddens me to say but i will be unable to attend this year. I was looking forward to it, but plans changed. I will miss everyone this year.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Whoa, just noticed that my name was posted for completing the calling of local news crews. I never did that, but I can. Did anyone do this last year and could clue me in on who to call?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Call the local (Youngstown) CBS affiliate. CBS has a contract with GM to provide their vehicles.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Great! I will do that this weekend!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Lordstown is 14 days away!

Sorry if I accidentally signed you up for something sparkman, but greatly appreciate your willingness to help.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This weekend Sherri and will start making nametags for everyone who's signed up. I'll also bring blanks and sign up sheets with me. For the sign up sheets I'll pass them down each table while we're getting our initial tour information. You only need to check off or add your site handle once. I'll put them together so I can award new Lordstown badges.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just made the list for nametags. There's 105 people currently scheduled. Names in bold I didn't see in this thread, but I'm leaving them on the list for nametags.


2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE 1anthonysmith93 1AutumnCruzeRSAWJustus22 1bloberg19 1bstoneaz791BradHerr 2BReyRealCRUISE-CRUZE 1cruze15cruzechef2012CruzeDanCruzeTech*cruzin24*CyborgCruze 1dc_chevyboidiesel 1erbinator79 1FlintCruze 1H3LLON3ARTHhificruzer226 1hot red carImaperson1Jaggerz1James1549jblackburnJDHJdoyle0922 1Jdrury15 1Joe_ProofJvegas04Karma1KOBALT 1Lilbromeo15 1LilTrb0 1*LiveTrash**1*Looseylu6582 1Merc6miss.ali.jneginfluence04 2nickameiss 1*Nickbassdrop **1*nybble 1NYCruze2012obermd 1*ohiocruzegirl*oilburner 1pandrad61 1Patmanranger024x4RebelCruze 1RhinoNinja55 1RollinOn18ssparkman 3Sunline Fan1sweatervestswag 1Terryk2003 1TsesterUlyssesSG 2XtremeRevolution 3*zecospec *


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> I just made the list for nametags. There's 105 people currently scheduled. Names in bold I didn't see in this thread, but I'm leaving them on the list for nametags.
> 
> 
> 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE 1anthonysmith93 1AutumnCruzeRSAWJustus22 1bloberg19 1bstoneaz791BradHerr 2BReyRealCRUISE-CRUZE 1cruze15cruzechef2012CruzeDanCruzeTech*cruzin24*CyborgCruze 1dc_chevyboidiesel 1erbinator79 1FlintCruze 1H3LLON3ARTHhificruzer226 1hot red carImaperson1Jaggerz1James1549jblackburnJDHJdoyle0922 1Jdrury15 1Joe_ProofJvegas04Karma1KOBALT 1Lilbromeo15 1LilTrb0 1*LiveTrash**1*Looseylu6582 1Merc6miss.ali.jneginfluence04 2nickameiss 1*Nickbassdrop **1*nybble 1NYCruze2012obermd 1*ohiocruzegirl*oilburner 1pandrad61 1Patmanranger024x4RebelCruze 1RhinoNinja55 1RollinOn18ssparkman 3Sunline Fan1sweatervestswag 1Terryk2003 1TsesterUlyssesSG 2XtremeRevolution 3*zecospec *


I've kept up on the list as people drop out or show up. Nickbassdrop won't be making it unless something changes at work. Not sure about the others. A few people let me know privately that they won't be coming so I removed them from the list. 

Either way, we should have a lot of attendees.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I've kept up on the list as people drop out or show up. Nickbassdrop won't be making it unless something changes at work. Not sure about the others. A few people let me know privately that they won't be coming so I removed them from the list.
> 
> Either way, we should have a lot of attendees.


My list updated. -Mike.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

can you update it, i was always with my plus 1. so im bringing me and the GF


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The "1" in the second column is for your GF.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Called WKBN this morning, they already know about it and plan to be there live Friday morning. However, they did ask for a press release?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> The "1" in the second column is for your GF.


According to this rule, I would have one too.

I mean, I know I have a week and a half yet, but that would be pretty creepy.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Huh, XR had originally put up <member> + <additional participants> (obermd + 1 for Sherri and myself). I simply split this into a table so I could actually print the correct number of name tags for each member.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Im still undecided about going. Is it too late to join in if I do decide to come?


Decided. I will be there!! Also see Im already on the list too.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Called WKBN this morning, they already know about it and plan to be there live Friday morning. However, they did ask for a press release?


Is that like that one time they pulled me aside for questioning? I guess I can do that again. Need to practice my speech this time, caught me by surprise last time.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Has anyone called around to see if there is anywhere that a group of our size can eat Thursday and/or Friday night? I figure some of us would like to do that.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Is that like that one time they pulled me aside for questioning? I guess I can do that again. Need to practice my speech this time, caught me by surprise last time.



Yeah, they want as much info as possible for that event. Including contacts?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Yeah, they want as much info as possible for that event.


Including that I really don't have a +1?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Including that I really don't have a +1?


My bad. Should have been a +2. Ladies' man...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just added the FaceBook list. We have a total of 124 signed up.

- Mike.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> My bad. Should have been a +2. Ladies' man...


I mean, if JJ and Ashley both show up, that could be true?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I didn't add our Chevy Customer Care staff but I'll make a few tags for them. Sherri and I have 200 name tags.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The discussion for where to eat so far includes Suzie's Dogs & Drafts (which apparently is pretty big and can accommodate a large group), and Golden Corral. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

For the press release, should I just send them a link to page 1 of this thread?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sparkman said:


> For the press release, should I just send them a link to page 1 of this thread?


Yeah, start with that and see if they want anything else. I can have a chat with them on the phone if they need to as well.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Hope everyone has a great event, I will be in New Jersey next week, my son turns 21 and he is working an internship on Jersey shore so it will be a fun few days, then girlfriend flies into NYC to meet up with me for a few days in the Big Apple. Take some pics, hope I can make it next year. Looking forward to the long drive to the east coast and back in my CTD. Have fun! Hope I can hit over 50 mpg on this trip!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yeah, start with that and see if they want anything else. I can have a chat with them on the phone if they need to as well.



Will do, just emailed them a few minutes ago.


----------



## sweatervestswag (Jan 14, 2015)

Were you interested in having a photographer? I'd volunteer for whatever time I'm in attendance; which will probably be 75% of the time. If you're interested, I could send you some of my automotive photography samples.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

See you in Lordstown.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I know I did this last year, where exactly are we meeting on Saturday and what time? At the plant, that is where I am planning on going? Will be driving from Cincinnati(@ 4.5 hours) most likely Sat. morning


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Patman said:


> I know I did this last year, where exactly are we meeting on Saturday and what time? At the plant, that is where I am planning on going? Will be driving from Cincinnati(@ 4.5 hours) most likely Sat. morning


Pretty sure the plan is to meet at Ice House Inn on both Friday and Saturday morning at 7am. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Terryk2003 said:


> Pretty sure the plan is to meet at Ice House Inn on both Friday and Saturday morning at 7am. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Should be in the schedule in post 2 or 3.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Question for those that have signed up to participate in the car show - has the UAW sent out a confirmation? I sent a check mid March and my check was cashed on April 25th. I do not recall receiving any acknowledgement. The reason I ask is that I might be able to attend. I am now required to take one unpaid day per week off from work. If the weather report looks good for Saturday (right now 60% chance of rain forecast), I would drive out after work Friday night and stay thru Saturday mid to late afternoon, then drive home.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

blk88verde said:


> Question for those that have signed up to participate in the car show - has the UAW sent out a confirmation? I sent a check mid March and my check was cashed on April 25th. I do not recall receiving any acknowledgement. The reason I ask is that I might be able to attend. I am now required to take one unpaid day per week off from work. If the weather report looks good for Saturday (right now 60% chance of rain forecast), I would drive out after work Friday night and stay thru Saturday mid to late afternoon, then drive home.


I never received anything. My check was cashed around the same time as yours was. I imagine they just have our names on a list or something.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Should be in the schedule in post 2 or 3.


Alright I found the itinerary for Saturday: All goes well I hope to be there @ noon/1. Esp since I don't have to drive my wife to work. The boy quit his job so she can use his car(her old car)(her car is too dangerous to drive with no air bags since my run in with the pole). He is 18(and knows everything) and was convinced they were going to fire him so he quit and won't talk about it. Honestly I think the 10 hrs a day packing/sorting was too much for him and he did not like it. IDK. I am waiting for one of his friends to find out and tell me. Whether that happens?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

For those planning to arrive Thursday...

What time do you plan to arrive, and what time approximately will we be heading out to dinner? Trying to figure out when I need to leave.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> For those planning to arrive Thursday...
> 
> What time do you plan to arrive, and what time approximately will we be heading out to dinner? Trying to figure out when I need to leave.


I think we'll end up there around 3pm. Give or take an hour or so for construction/weather delays.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

anyone want the red cable for tuning cheap, will be at the tour. silver grey diesel with Ontario plates.
son sold his cruze eco an has no use for it anymore.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I will be there Friday morning. I will have to leave 4 though, and I'm not sure I'll be there Saturday yet, that is still up in the air.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I think we'll end up there around 3pm. Give or take an hour or so for construction/weather delays.


I wont be there that early! Lol! Gotta wait for my buddy that's coming with me to get off work. I'll probably still be trying to get the car presentable at 3. Lol


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Does anyone have the ICE HOUSE full address for our GPS's. Just went through 31 pages of this topic and didn't find it. 
I'm sure I'm not the only one who is going to need it, so I thought I'd ask. Thanks!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Does anyone have the ICE HOUSE full address for our GPS's. Just went through 31 pages of this topic and didn't find it.
> I'm sure I'm not the only one who is going to need it, so I thought I'd ask. Thanks!


5516 W Webb Rd, Austintown, OH 44515

I've also updated the schedule with the address.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Please note, last year a few of us entered the address in our GPS' and it took us right past the place! Lol!


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Hopefully the gift shop(s) will be open during the tour. Got a cool Chevy cup I use every day for my coffee which needs to be replaced! LOL.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Trying to plan dinners for while we're there, for Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. So far, it's looking like Suzie's Dogs and Drafts, and Golden Corral. I asked the guys on the FB group and those were the only two ideas of places that could accommodate a large group. I'll be calling them to see if we can make a reservation. I definitely don't feel like doing BWW again.


----------



## JDOYLE0922 (Apr 28, 2014)

My daughter just joined the group and wants to bring her Cruze to Lordstown. so can you add megs13rs to the list thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sherri and I printed blank nametags for those not on the list by name.


----------



## Wisconsin4Eyes (Jul 3, 2015)

What hotels are most of you staying at? Don't wanna be alone on the commute in the mornings lol. 

I found a holiday inn express pretty close to the plant. Not sure where in relation it is to the ice house. 

Lordstown-Newton Falls/Warren
4185 State Route 5 Newton Falls, Ohio 44444 United States


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Wisconsin4Eyes said:


> What hotels are most of you staying at? Don't wanna be alone on the commute in the mornings lol.
> 
> I found a holiday inn express pretty close to the plant. Not sure where in relation it is to the ice house.
> 
> ...


I believe there is a good size group of us staying at the Motel 6 in Youngstown. I'm staying there and know of at least 3-4 others staying there as well.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

My wife and I are staying that the Holiday Inn just down the road from the Ice House (Holiday Inn Youngstown West-Austintown).


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

We won't be arriving till 7pm at the earliest. Wouldn't mind a late night bite to eat while we hang out, but won't be able to make it any earlier.



Terryk2003 said:


> For those planning to arrive Thursday...
> 
> What time do you plan to arrive, and what time approximately will we be heading out to dinner? Trying to figure out when I need to leave.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Terryk2003 said:


> For those planning to arrive Thursday...
> 
> What time do you plan to arrive, and what time approximately will we be heading out to dinner? Trying to figure out when I need to leave.


I'll be making my usual late appearance of ~11 PM. I'll leave after work and fight rush-hour traffic up the Beltway.

Save a beer for me.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Please review this thread: 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...on/167066-lordstown-dinner-voting-thread.html


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Been checking Saturdays weather forecast. Has gone from bad to worse. Was 60%, now at 90% chance of rain. If it does not drastically improve - it is likely I won't be attending.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah that sucks for the big Annivesary car show. Plus side Fridays forecast looks nice.


----------



## Megs13RS (May 16, 2016)

Megs13rs +1


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thought some might find this interesting. News article I just found about the 50th Anniversary. 

GM Lordstown will open doors to public for 50-year celebration | WKBN.com


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> Thought some might find this interesting. News article I just found about the 50th Anniversary.
> 
> GM Lordstown will open doors to public for 50-year celebration | WKBN.com


Neat! Wish they knew about/mentioned us in there though


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Been checking Saturdays weather forecast. Has gone from bad to worse. Was 60%, now at 90% chance of rain. If it does not drastically improve - it is likely I won't be attending.


You missed out on my FB post, snowed/hailed here a few days ago. Seems like May is nice up until a Lordstown meet is planned.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Neat! Wish they knew about/mentioned us in there though


Oh, I agree! I feel like we are just going to get lost in the shuffle this year. I hope I'm wrong, because last year was awesome.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> Oh, I agree! I feel like we are just going to get lost in the shuffle this year. I hope I'm wrong, because last year was awesome.


I just hope we get there early enough!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> Been checking Saturdays weather forecast. Has gone from bad to worse. Was 60%, now at 90% chance of rain. If it does not drastically improve - it is likely I won't be attending.


It's still way too far in advance to be making any predictions for weather. That said, if a storm does roll through like they usually do this time of year in the midwest, it will be in and gone in about half an hour, so it's not exactly a deal breaker if it does rain a little. It rained last year as well on Saturday and it only lasted about half an hour.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm thinking the rain will be an all-day event whichever day it decides to move through.

More of the same that we've had - a stupid low setting up over the region.

https://weather.com/storms/severe/news/severe-thunderstorms-flooding-rain-texas-louisiana-may-2016


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Been checking Saturdays weather forecast. Has gone from bad to worse. Was 60%, now at 90% chance of rain. If it does not drastically improve - it is likely I won't be attending.


Nobody goes to lordstown ohio for the great weather lol. It was rainy last year and everyone still had a good time. Yea it would be awesome if it was 75 and sunny but who cares I am going to hang with group not the sun. But to each there own.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I should talk to my friend Mark Johnson, he's the chief meteorologist in Cleveland. I'll ask his opinion.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

sparkman said:


> I should talk to my friend Mark Johnson, he's the chief meteorologist in Cleveland. I'll ask his opinion.


Hopefully he says it will rain because they are usually wrong.:grin:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I just sent out email invites to every attendee for the Slack app, with the email address you used to register for CruzeTalk. Please let me know if you haven't received an invitation. It's a communication/chat app to download on your phone. The mod team tested it and it seems to work best for what we need. Please accept the invitation and download the app so that you can be included on up to date information. We'll use it to check on if we lost anyone in the drive, post any schedule changes, etc.

Feel free to chat on there in the coming days, but I wanted to give everyone a chance to download it at home while still on wifi.

You can access Slack on your computer as well. lordstown2016.slack.com


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Dammit, packed and ready to leave. Got the call must come in to work Friday to escort contractors for an emergency repair on a fire pump.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Think Ill try using that slack app Jon on Thursday to catch up with you guys on the send off from HQ in Detroit.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

So Andrei or Jon, have you guys heard anything from the powers-that-be at the plant on what their plans are in case of rain Saturday as far as the car show goes? Is it a rain or shine event?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Terryk2003 said:


> So Andrei or Jon, have you guys heard anything from the powers-that-be at the plant on what their plans are in case of rain Saturday as far as the car show goes? Is it a rain or shine event?


I haven't heard anything at all. I'll follow up with Tom tomorrow if the forecast doesn't change.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah weather is soo random this week. Experienced rain, snow, hail, and hot sunny in the past 3 days. Bring warm clothes and hopefully won't need it. Way better to pack too much than not enough.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Saturday weather forecast keeps improving! Only 20% chance of rain now!!

So, for the Thank You cards we discussed a few pages ago, just the Ice House Inn & Lordstown PD? Or should I get one for the assembly plant to thank them for the invite also?


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hope yall have a great weekend in Lordstown. Wish I could join in. Maybe next year.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Terryk2003 said:


> Saturday weather forecast keeps improving! Only 20% chance of rain now!!
> 
> So, for the Thank You cards we discussed a few pages ago, just the Ice House Inn & Lordstown PD? Or should I get one for the assembly plant to thank them for the invite also?


When we say assembly, is that for like everyone or is that not including sheet metal next door? Also UAW?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> When we say assembly, is that for like everyone or is that not including sheet metal next door? Also UAW?


See, that's what I'm trying to figure out. I don't even think it's the same Union. So, I'm trying to figure out if I should send something to those guys too? Just gonna get a little out of control signing cards if there are a bunch of them. Lol! I still wanna get a group shot together with the members and cars in the background also to send with the cards.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Unfortunately I have to drop out last minute. Family health situation arose which is keeping me from being there. Hope everyone has a great time and safe travels!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Unfortunately I have to drop out last minute. Family health situation arose which is keeping me from being there. Hope everyone has a great time and safe travels!


Sorry to hear. Hope all is well.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Such a cool event to see all the cruze's 

can't wait to see pics


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I will be there around 10:00 as long as I dont get owned in traffic.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Unfortunately, something has come up and I will not be able to make it this time. I am looking forward to the pictures and reports!


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I made it to Warren. We are at the Holiday Inn, can’t wait to meet everyone tomorrow!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

We are heading to the park now.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Here.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I believe I have awarded all the updated Lordstown Homecoming badges. If I missed you please PM me. 

- Mike.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Car show tomorrow is still good to go. There will only be rain in the morning according to forecast.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Update on the schedule. Due to the rain expected tomorrow, I will likely be late to the car show. The forecast seems to be questionable at best. I will plan to get there at around 11.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, I had some health issues last night and I will not be able to make it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone still in town, dinner is at Perkins at 6:15.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

well I missed the tour this year. did something REALLY REALLY STUPID, stayed in Youngstown thurs night, next morning by mistake I swallowed about 6 or more pills of a med that I take thinking it was vitamins in the same kind of pill bottle. within a hour I could barely stand up so off to the hospital an spent most of the day there. they did all kinds of test an kept a close eye on me until the drugs worn off an my wife drove all the way home................yep I feel like a bonehead but I will never make that mistake again. hope you all had a good day. thank goodness for company health insurance.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Besides Mrs. Patman not wanting me to come(esp since she would not be coming) and the potential for all the rain we had in Cincinnati, I had a seizure in the middle of the night so that kind a killed that as I needed to spend the day recovering. To this point, these have been limited to only night time episodes but none the less rather debilitating. I could have made it if I forced myself but it was best to stay home and recover for a day and make sure my meds are in check. I would really loved to get to meet everyone and see how the new 2016 is doing production wise.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Patman said:


> Besides Mrs. Patman not wanting me to come(esp since she would not be coming) and the potential for all the rain we had in Cincinnati, I had a seizure in the middle of the night so that kind a killed that as I needed to spend the day recovering. To this point, these have been limited to only night time episodes but none the less rather debilitating. I could have made it if I forced myself but it was best to stay home and recover for a day and make sure my meds are in check. I would really loved to get to meet everyone and see how the new 2016 is doing production wise.


Honestly, you probably made the best choice to stay home and take care of yourself. Your health is much more important than hanging out with us. Not to mention, Saturday was kind of a wash out. It rained at the car show and we ended up standing under a tent all day. Hope you're doing better now and hopefully we will see you again next year!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

oilburner said:


> well I missed the tour this year. did something REALLY REALLY STUPID, stayed in Youngstown thurs night, next morning by mistake I swallowed about 6 or more pills of a med that I take thinking it was vitamins in the same kind of pill bottle. within a hour I could barely stand up so off to the hospital an spent most of the day there. they did all kinds of test an kept a close eye on me until the drugs worn off an my wife drove all the way home................yep I feel like a bonehead but I will never make that mistake again. hope you all had a good day. thank goodness for company health insurance.


this sounds scary! the whole time we kept thinking there was someone else that we hadn't seen but couldn't figure out who.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

oilburner said:


> well I missed the tour this year. did something REALLY REALLY STUPID, stayed in Youngstown thurs night, next morning by mistake I swallowed about 6 or more pills of a med that I take thinking it was vitamins in the same kind of pill bottle. within a hour I could barely stand up so off to the hospital an spent most of the day there. they did all kinds of test an kept a close eye on me until the drugs worn off an my wife drove all the way home................yep I feel like a bonehead but I will never make that mistake again. hope you all had a good day. thank goodness for company health insurance.


So sorry you had that scare. Thank goodness you realized it and got help in time. There's always next year's meet. Take care!!!!


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Patman said:


> Besides Mrs. Patman not wanting me to come(esp since she would not be coming) and the potential for all the rain we had in Cincinnati, I had a seizure in the middle of the night so that kind a killed that as I needed to spend the day recovering. To this point, these have been limited to only night time episodes but none the less rather debilitating. I could have made it if I forced myself but it was best to stay home and recover for a day and make sure my meds are in check. I would really loved to get to meet everyone and see how the new 2016 is doing production wise.


Glad you are OK too. We missed you this year but it's better that you decided to be safe than sorry! Take care.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

*A great parade of Cruzes on the way to Lordstown! Such a great group of people!*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sherri and I made it home today after nearly 4,700 miles. I stopped at the gas station near my house on the way home and topped off. Total gallons used was 110.483 for an average of 42.47 MPG. My best tank was 667 miles from Burlington, Colorado to St Charles, Missouri at 56 MPG. Below is my final Trip Odometer.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

obermd said:


> Sherri and I made it home today after nearly 4,700 miles. I stopped at the gas station near my house on the way home and topped off. Total gallons used was 110.483 for an average of 42.47 MPG. My best tank was 667 miles from Burlington, Colorado to St Charles, Missouri at 56 MPG. Below is my final Trip Odometer.
> 
> View attachment 194634


Thanks so much for doing such a great job on the nametags! You guys are really special to have driven so far to join us!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Had a great time this year. Couldnt ask for any better weather on Friday. Sorry you guys got rained on on Saturday. Did the guys staying at the motel 6 make it outta there and home safe? LOL. 
Glad you caught that ripped dipstick O-ring OberMD before your ride home. Howd the dealer do on a replacement for ya? Thanks for the awesome nametags too.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Time to dump my photos I guess...

*Caravan:*




*Entering the Plant:*



.


*
Here comes the cars!
*



*Front of the plant before we entered to do the tour:
*

*Chevrolet had their entire lineup, from Spark to Suburban:*


*My Gen1 compared to flintcruze's Gen2:
*

*Everyone checking out bloberg19's awesome retrofit:
*
*
Lineup at the park:
*


*Everyone checking out XtremeRevolution's awesome sound system (clearest I've ever heard):*


*Love this sticker:*


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

This was a cool shot, there was a cop sitting right where the sign was so I couldn't get a picture right in front of it like other people have.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sparkman, I don't think I ever got the chance to talk to you!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Sparkman, I don't think I ever got the chance to talk to you!


No we didn't  We'll have to next year for sure! I left an hour or so after we got to the park.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I didn't have a chance to call my dealership today. The service contract does state that there is a $50 deductible when not at the selling dealership.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got a few


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Was thinking I shouldve asked someone at the plant where they were in #s of gen2s built. Noticed when I was on tour the line wasnt moving. Im sure it was due to that emergency they had with a worker. Hope they are ok though.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I pulled right up in front of the cops and they didnt bother me. I even got out and walked to the median to get a view pics.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I pulled right up in front of the cops and they didnt bother me. I even got out and walked to the median to get a view pics.


Sunday there was nobody there but a few bikers. I started off at the median and figured I'm not gonna get hit by cars and stated standing in the roadway more(while still looking for cars!). Don't think I could have done that on Friday or Saturday with that being a direct route to the turnpike.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice pics everyone! must be nice seeing different cruze builds and projects


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

txcruze26 said:


> Nice pics everyone! must be nice seeing different cruze builds and projects


Yeah gives you fresh ideas what you may want to do next seeing it in person vs however the camera wants you to see it online. 


Sent from my iPhail using Tapatalk App


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's the better of the few photos I got  ...sorry one is like diagonal haha


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

^^ that grille!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

txcruze26 said:


> ^^ that grille!


It's the Z-Spec grille!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Here's the better of the few photos I got  ...sorry one is like diagonal haha
> View attachment 195138
> View attachment 195146
> View attachment 195154
> ...



Seems like you timed most of those photos before or after I left w/ exception of saturdays car show. The one pic I am in, JBlackburn's car is blocking me.




txcruze26 said:


> ^^ that grille!


*Z SPEC GRILLE, BLACK GRANITE (GAR) - GM (95147741)*


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Seems like you timed most of those photos before or after I left w/ exception of saturdays car show. The one pic I am in, JBlackburn's car is blocking me.
> 
> 
> 
> *Z SPEC GRILLE, BLACK GRANITE (GAR) - GM (95147741)*


I promise that wasn't on purpose! lmao


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I promise that wasn't on purpose! lmao





anthonysmith93 said:


> Here's the better of the few photos I got  ...sorry one is like diagonal haha
> View attachment 195170


I'm 5 cars back on the right. 4th car is J and the 6th one is a tan Diesel. For some odd reason I didn't take pics there but pics of me walking around exist.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> I'm 5 cars back on the right. 4th car is J and the 6th one is a tan Diesel. For some odd reason I didn't take pics there but pics of me walking around exist.


There's a TERRIBLE pic of me standing around with some people at Andrei's car haha


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> There's a TERRIBLE pic of me standing around with some people at Andrei's car haha


Yep I'm in that one too!


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Heh, I found my car in one of those photos. Barely, lol.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

sparkman said:


> *Front of the plant before we entered to do the tour:
> *


Sup -J, I see you!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I promise that wasn't on purpose! lmao


I did that on purpose.

I was also the one sticking my nose way out at the plant...oops


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Too bad I couldn't make it this year, looks like a great time as usual! I'll try again next year... things have been a little crazy/busy lately.

I was in Louisiana last week on a work project, just northeast of New Orleans. Lots of seafood and fried stuff to eat, but no Cruze meet... :sad010:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I did that on purpose.
> 
> I was also the one sticking my nose way out at the plant...oops


Hey -Boo Boo, let's go sniff us out some picnic baskets then eh!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Sunline Fan said:


> Hey -Boo Boo, let's go sniff us out some picnic baskets then eh!


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I got my cruze afterwards but would like to go next year as well.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow! looks like you all had a great time! I really wished I couldve been there too. Now I am Cruzeless as you all know mine was totaled in late August.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Wow! looks like you all had a great time! I really wished I couldve been there too. Now I am Cruzeless as you all know mine was totaled in late August.


A bunch of us are still going to the next one w/o ours. At least you can get near the UAW with the Impala.


----------



## DonKernz (Dec 11, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> A bunch of us are still going to the next one w/o ours. At least you can get near the UAW with the Impala.


I live ten minutes from the plant. I'll be there next year. Sounds fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Glad to see this threads revived! Any plans yet on next years meet?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> A bunch of us are still going to the next one w/o ours. At least you can get near the UAW with the Impala.


 Yep, I should be there with my GTO, so no worries with the UAW. Last year my work got in the way. Mandatory 12 hr days and 7 day work week, but made some nice money.


----------

